# cospicua buonuscita



## Schenker

Hola, ¿qué significa lo subrayado? Gracias.

_In attesa di fare chiarezza alla voce attaccanti, il Milan deve sbrogliare la matassa anche in porta. Dida ha rifiutato le proposte di via Turati (fra cui una cospicua buonuscita), e rimarrà quindi a libro paga e in rosa anche la prossima stagione._


----------



## neutrino2

Una buonuscita es una cantidad de dinero que se da a alguien que se despide, como indemnización. Puede tener significado irónico también, sobre todo en sentido figurado (no literal), pero no es este caso. Cospicua significa grande, se usa principalmente en referencia al dinero.


----------



## Faliraki

"cospicua" significa "abbondante"  

"buonuscita" è la somma di denaro che ti danno quando concludi un rapporto di lavoro


----------



## Angel.Aura

¿Se puede entender "una conspicua patada de oro"?


----------



## cruzdelsur

*cospicua buonuscita* = despido/liquidación con compensación monetaria conspicua


----------



## Schenker

¿No podría ser "considerable indemnización"?


----------



## cruzdelsur

L'indennizzazione è riferita a riparare danni.


----------



## Schenker

¿Y al despedir a alguien no lo estas dañando?
Existe incluso en la ley que se debe *indemnizar* al trabajador despedido...


----------



## cruzdelsur

Nessuno sta danneggiando a Dida. Al contrario, è stato lui a rifiutare le proposte di Via Turati.


----------



## Fritz41

cruzdelsur said:


> Nessuno sta danneggiando a Dida. Al contrario, è stato lui a rifiutare le proposte di Via Turati.



danneggiando _a_ Dida -> danneggiando Dida
Ciao


----------



## cruzdelsur

Fritz41 said:


> danneggiando _a_ Dida -> danneggiando Dida
> Ciao


Grazie.


----------



## Schenker

Me refiero a que despedir a alguien siempre es perjudicial para ese "alguien"... entonces existe la indemnización... pero bueno, da lo mismo, ya expresaste tu punto.


----------



## 0scar

buo|nu|scì|ta
s.f.
CO 
1 gratifica corrisposta dal datore di lavoro a chi lascia l’impiego, che si aggiunge all’indennità spettante per legge

De Mauro


Es _indemnización_, y si no es obligatoria es _gratificación_


----------



## susote

En lenguaje coloquial, Dida "sacó una buena tajada"


----------



## gatogab

susote said:


> En lenguaje coloquial, Dida "sacó una buena tajada"


 
Me da la impresión que  Dida  rechazó esa *'buena tajada'*

_*Dida ha rifiutato* le proposte di via Turati (*fra cui una cospicua buonuscita)*_

 gatogab


----------



## susote

Certamente!!


----------

